
Instagram Feed Is About to Have More Ads from Influencers - donohoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/04/technology/instagram-ads-influencers.html#click=https://t.co/wdeXd9ELQv
======
duxup
I wonder how this impacts user perception.

Generally I don't think people mind "ads" that are just "ads", but when the
content that they choose to see starts to meld with ads I wonder what the
perception is? When the ads and content start to merge does the perception of
the value of the content / service start to suffer?

I'd start to wonder "What's the point / value of following or any given
function here if Instagram doesn't care if I'm following someone or not and is
going to show it to me anyway?" Is what little control I have just BS anyway?"

On Facebook I've no confidence my "feed" has much to do with anything I want
it to do. It's just there and I kinda hate it / just don't go there much
anymore. "Notifications" on Facebook too aren't really notifications about
anything I want so I just click to make the little red circle go away...

